# AR-15 DMR build



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

I finished the build-up of my AR-15 DMR rifle a few weeks ago and wanted to post a couple of pictures.



Overall shot of the rifle. I went with a simplistic layout instead of getting too wild with the tacti-cool. I wanted the standard A2 buttstock, an ergonomic pistol grip, a free-floated heavy barrel and...not much else.



The business end of the rifle. That barrel is 0.936" diameter, 20" long, chambered in 223 Wylde with a 1:9 twist rate.


----------



## Hawk451 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice! How's it shoot?


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hawk451 said:


> Nice! How's it shoot?


No idea. Been too busy with school to get a chance to take it to the range. It's doing a fine job collecting dust right now though.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What brand of upper is on that? Most certainly looks like it could "reach out and touch something"! :smt1099


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

berettatoter said:


> What brand of upper is on that? Most certainly looks like it could "reach out and touch something"! :smt1099


The Upper, Lower, and Barrel all came from Anderson Manufacturing. The upper is what they call a "lightweight sporter". The wall thickness is heavier than a regular M4 upper, but it loses the ejection port cover and forward assist.


----------



## Hawk451 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've had good luck with Anderson products: 2 M4 profile 16" 1-8 barrels both shoot sub-MOA with good ammo (and if I didn't have too much coffee). 

Hope your rifle shoots as good as it looks.


----------

